# Rebuilt my Titan Impact 440



## ThreeSistersPainting (Jan 7, 2017)

Surprisingly easy. I bought this pump last July and has roughly 400 gallons through it. Took it all apart, cleaned it, replaced packings, then reassembled it within 2 hours. Sprays like brand new! Going to do the graco 395 next weekend!


----------



## Delta Painting (Apr 27, 2010)

They are pretty easy to do. I learned how to do them on summer when the repair shop was 3 weeks out I needed my pump that week... Nice tutorial thanks...


----------



## ThreeSistersPainting (Jan 7, 2017)

Ya our weather just broke up and exterior season just started, I was quoted around $400 with a month wait from our repair shop. I was about to just go buy a big pump (budgeted to buy one in June) and rebuild this later on but it worked out. I'm actually running down to Sherwin today to get packing kit for my 395


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

Good for you. I attempted to pack a 395 one time. I got it took apart, but couldn't get it back together. Ended up sending it off. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ThreeSistersPainting (Jan 7, 2017)

Rebuilt the graco 395 today. I took it apart and lined up the new seals with the old ones in the order I took them off. Lubed everything up and ran pump armor through it.


----------



## SprayRepairGuy (Jan 15, 2014)

Here is a great new source for discount repair parts for your sprayers

www.SprayEquipmentParts.com


----------

